# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 5 )



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2016)

*When you are in the finishing stage of an item, Do you use Sandpaper or steel wool? Which is your preference and why?*





Check out the Winter Woodbarter Auction after you post your answer.
http://woodbarter.com/forums/2016-woodbarter-winter-auction.116/


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2016)

I use steel paper because I'm good like that

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2016)

Depends on where I am and what I need to do, If for some reason I end up with dirt or shrink or whatnot I'll use sandpaper to level things out before the next coat, If things are good and flat and I'm just getting ready for the next coat, then steel wool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2016)

Steel wool- works better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2016)

I have used both, but if I use "sandpaper" its micro mesh 8000-12000

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm in the micromesh camp but rarely go past 800 on peppermills. Usually stop at 600 just depends on the species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2016)

When I do my cutting boards, I use sandpaper. I sand through to the final grit, mist it with water and let dry, then a quick light sanding with the same grit to knock down nibs. Most other projects that I use poly on I do with sell wool. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 31, 2016)

I rarely use steel wool, not sure why. As I recall I've had issues with getting little bits of it left in. 

Probably my technique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2016)

Wet/dry sandpaper to smooth out finish.
If it's smooth, synthetic steel wool pads to roughen up a surface

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Steel wool- works better.



To clarify- I do a lot of curvy boxes- sandpaper just does not conform. large flat I use wet/dry. But also- I usually use what I have a lot of. Went to an auction- I have a lifetime supply of steel wool and wet/dry............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2016)

Both, sand paper to flatten dust nibs before a recoat, 0000 liberon brand steel wool to knock down a sheen and flatten the gloss as a final step and sometimes before a coat of wax. It leaves a silky smooth finish that is pleasing to the eye and the hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

